# Woman Only Aroused by Circ?



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

I know there's a clinical name for a woman who's only aroused by circ'ed penises and I thought it was "acculophilia" but I must be wrong.

What is the name of that particular "-philia?" It's driving me nuts that I can't remember it.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I know what its called: Sad.
Sorry, I dont know the technical term.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

i don't know but uke!

now that i'm educated, all i can see is that horrible scar and it's definately a turn-off.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

there's a clinical term? interesting! i would have never thought! i always thought it was just someone being really one sided.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Nevermind! I remembered: it's acucullophilia. I was trying to explain that a woman who is only aroused by a circ'ed penis, but not an intact one suffers from a fetish but wanted to use the clinical term.


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

Fetishist?


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Inexperienced??

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

Never heard of it...

DH is circ'ed and that's the only one that I have seen






















Actually it's not funny


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muckemom* 
Inexperienced??

HAHAHAHA

















:Sorry, I couldn't help guffawing at that one.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

It was bad and I shouldn't have put it...

But after my margarita night with a bunch of girlfriends last week we got to talking and... the verdict it....

The majority of us preferred intact.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

i've actually been thinking this over- wether or not i find intact vs. circ attractive and the only thing i can think is it doesn't really matter to me because i just love DH regardless (he's circ) and never really think about it. guess i'm weird.

so this 'disorder' is it really a clinical disorder or just a term intactivist use? i'm naive, i know.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I was recently talking to a friend of mine who is recently divorced and dating and when we were talking about her new boyfriend, the conversation quickly turned to how he is in the bedroom. I asked, the obvious question, and she said he is circ'd and then said that she PREFERS them that way.

I have never been with an intact man, but I rather have DH be intact than circ'd. Looking at his scar makes me sad.







:


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

My dh mentioned to me how much skin would be there if he were not circ this morning at shower time







:

The more I know about relations with an intact penis rather than a circ'd one, the more I wish dh was intact. I really do not enjoy the act, never have, deep childhood wounds as well as physical pain. Being with an intact dh would make things much gentler from what I understand.

And women with a circ preference....







:


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 

so this 'disorder' is it really a clinical disorder or just a term intactivist use? i'm naive, i know.









It's not an intactivist term; rather it's a fetish when a woman (or man) is only aroused by a circ'ed penis and the name of the fetish is acucullophilia.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I think I have become the other way around....though I wouldnt ever leave dh over his being circ'd, just seeing a circ'd penis makes me want to hurl. Its the scar more than anything....I cant help picturing that man as a baby being held down and tortured.







:
I also know a few women who say they think intact penises are ugly and creepy and only want to be with circ'd men. I have noticed though that they are all, 100%, older women. Not real old or anything, just older than me-like between 35 and 45. I'm 25 and most of the women I know my own age say they either dont care or prefer an intact penis so....I think times are definately changing. The really sad thing is when a woman circ's her own sons just because of her own screwed up feelings. They KNOW it isnt recommended, that it hurts, that it can mess them up and that there are risks, but they do it anyway. Why? Because they think intact penises are ugly. Yeah, well, I seriously hope that they wont be having sex with their own sons or something, so why the heck does it matter????


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Hubby's dumb friend (with too tight of a circumcision based on his self-report, BTW) told us that he prefers only circumcised penises be "used" in pornographic films. Is he in the acucullophilia group, or is it only for women?

uke


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Dunno....but I found something kind of interesting. On another board, this guy commented that women prefer circ'd penises and that proof of that was that most guys in porn are circ'd. Well, IME, I have seen it quite the other way around. A LOT of the guys in the porn industry are intact, probably because intact guys tend to have more control over when they, um, finish. I think this guy just didnt realise that many intact penises look just like circ'd ones when erect.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
Dunno....but I found something kind of interesting. On another board, this guy commented that women prefer circ'd penises and that proof of that was that most guys in porn are circ'd. Well, IME, I have seen it quite the other way around. A LOT of the guys in the porn industry are intact, probably because intact guys tend to have more control over when they, um, finish. I think this guy just didnt realise that many intact penises look just like circ'd ones when erect.

I have a friend who works "in the industry" She told me that for American porn actors it's about 50/50. For European actors - she has never met one that has been circumcised. She works here (US) now and has worked in France and Germany.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

: very interesting thread. i had no idea that there was a clinical term for women who prefer circ'ed penises...i just figured that one friend of mine who's like that was obsessive-compulsive or something!









fwiw i prefer intact.







very much.

interesting about the american vs. european porn industry stats too--circ'ing is more common in the US, isn't it??


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

DocsNemesis - That's so interesting about the age differential in women. I've noticed the same thing, but thought it was just a quirk of my social group. And yes, I hate it when women circ their sons b/c of that. Ugh.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

interesting about the american vs. european porn industry stats too--circ'ing is more common in the US, isn't it??









Mind you, this is only one persons observations. She works for the industries major trade publication. She knows alot of these people, but it's only her experience.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
It's not an intactivist term; rather it's a fetish when a woman (or man) is only aroused by a circ'ed penis and the name of the fetish is acucullophilia.

so whats the term for women only aroused by intact penis'? this is all so interesting to me. i had no idea there were 'fetishes' like this!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

There is a vast difference between preferring something and it being a fetish.

Definition from the Oxford Dictionary

a form of sexual desire in which gratification is linked to an abnormal degree to a particular object, part of the body, or activity.


----------

